

Skype Out - kevin_morrill
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/skype-out.html

======
JacobAldridge
_"it may be an inspiration to VOIP entrepreneurs everywhere to think big and
create new services that can someday be as big or bigger than Skype. And
that's a good thing."_

That's a darn good thing. There have been a few comments in the various
discussions here about VoIP increasingly being a commodity, and the fact that
Skype has some, but not devoutly loyal, brand value. Having it valued at
$8.5Bn could incent some other start-ups with great ideas to enter this space.

I know there are plenty of choices out there. This may breathe some fiscal
energy into the market to help a few (some of which may not exist yet) to
stand out as greater alternatives.

------
stefs
_Big companies mostly mess up entrepreneurial companies when they buy them and
it really is best that companies like Skype stay_ independant _and run by
their founders if that is possible._

"independant" - google doesn't even mark it as a typo.

